# When they were still young.



## texasred

A thread of what our now mature dogs looked like as pups.
I'll start with a puppy pictures of Cash. Please add your dogs puppy pictures, or even a now and then picture.


----------



## texasred

June the first week with me.


(Edited to add older pics of June and Cash.)


----------



## mommaofalot

Love this!!! Koda then and now


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

RT at 6 weeks and 2







years


----------



## texasred

RT only the 6 weeks picture shows, but its dang cute.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

TR, I forgot how to post pictures. : There should be two of them now.


----------



## einspänner

Scout and her breeder at approx 5.5 weeks 



And again at 22 months










Almost 12 weeks and already wondering why humans are so slow.


----------



## texasred

Rufus said:


> TR, I forgot how to post pictures. : There should be two of them now.


It happens to the best of us. 
RT sure looks ripped, has he been running in any trials?


----------



## mommaofalot

[/quote] 
RT sure looks ripped, has he been running in any trials?
[/quote]

I was thinking he looks buff too... also the deepest red V I've ever seen absolutely stunning!


----------



## harrigab

here's Ruby at 10 weeks, and now at 3.5 years old with Elvis now 10 weeks


----------



## organicthoughts

Three pics of Yoffi

First at 9 weeks, passed out on the couch.

Second at 11 weeks just relaxing.

Third at 2 years old.


----------



## MCD

Hey Rufus Tiberius. Who are your v's parents? I have seen that amazing rust colour a few times, but not very often. Dharma's dad is that colour and Dharma is a very dark rust like him.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

MCD, Rufus Tiberius parents are Champion Archie, JH and Sparkle, JH. Both parents are from Busch Vizslas. HOF FC Askim, is RT's Grandfather.

My 3 previous V's were all light tan in color. Looked long and hard for breeder that might give me a deep, solid colored V for #4.

mommaofalot: Yes RT has been running trials for the last year and a half. Trained and handled by Ken of Willowynd Ranch.

RT


----------



## MCD

I am not going to bring up another old thread....... seeing as we seem to be doing that today. Just curious as CH Eggerton's Heart OF The Band(Drum) is that colour too. He also seems to have the same angular face. Is it possible that there is some ancestry?


----------



## tknafox2

Mr. Ferguson... From the very beginning, he was a Dog, trapped in a puppy body...


----------



## redbirddog

When my Chloe was a young lass. First picture with her mom in the hunting fields. She gives that "I'm so concerned" look often as in the second picture. Chloe will turn 8 this summer.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Zeke as a worried little guy when we first brought him home at 15 wks. And standing tall today.


----------



## tknafox2

I Love these Baby Pic's
These are Pictures of Fergy and his mom Luna... Precious, He was her only pup at the time.
The last Photo is Fergy and his Sire... Judah.


----------



## texasred

I can't leave out my daughters pup Lucy. 
Lucy was June's sidekick from day one. They were either being sweet to each other or roughhousing. So June is in most of the puppy pictures.

Lucy on point with Cash backing, and one of her trying to catch fish.


----------



## R E McCraith

With over 43yrs / 1or2 V's in my life - yet 2 have 1 grow up !!!!!! this is why our V's are so SPECIAL !!! Kap @ 16yrs old & with PIKE @ 10mos - road trip 2 Ks - 8 friends & family + 4 more pups - hunted Kap 3 times on ditch lines that I knew would hold birds - just Kap & me & the rest of the crew blocking - got 1-2 birds on each walk - & it was a walk - get 2 the blockers - a cheer goes up - Kap - proud & smart just like the puppy he was when I picked him up @ 9wks old - it was Kaps last hunt - V's always have a PUPPY's heart !!!!!!!


----------



## mdcrec

This is Cash Capone our little Red Dragon!
First Photo is at 5 weeks old
Second Photo is at 8 weeks old
Third and Fourth Photo this winter in Vermont. 
Cash will be 2 years old in April.


----------



## miru

Hi
So here is a bit of Leo History:
First with Fritte, his mother,at 6 weeks;
Second is on the first way home at 8 weeks:then three months and..today!


----------



## Zoton

Anwen looking after the little human

DSC00511 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr

And even keeps an eye on his temperature when he's ill.(both asleep at this point i might add)

DSC_0084 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## dextersmom

Baby Dex and 1 year old Dex (he's now almost 2, but apparently I've really been slacking in the picture taking department!)...


----------



## harrigab

Ruby just watching the world slip by


----------



## Canadian Expy

The first photo is the first night we brought Aspen home. I loved all his fatty wrinkles. 

From the day we started long lead work, Aspen has always come when called with shear determination to get back to me as fast as he can. The picture of him as a pup was taken almost 2 years ago to the day. The second was taken a few weeks ago.

Looking back at the puppy pics sure makes me want a second pup!


----------



## SandraDee

The day we brought Scout home. He was so darn cute











This past summer


----------



## texasred

He is still so darn cute.


----------

